# Auto boot after halt the system in gentoo-source 2.6.34

## ranmakuo

Hi, I have a problem when update kernel to gentoo-sources 2.6.34 and later. My notebook is Fujitsu P8020 and upgrade to kernel 2.6.34. It will auto boot when close notebook's lid(monitor) after shutdown gentoo both use halt or KDE shutdown. But it is no problem when use other older version kernels. I had try to halt 2.6.34 and turn on again but use 2.6.33-r2, then halt. It is not problem when close monitor. This problem only occur when shutdown my notebook on kernel 2.6.34 and later version. Please help us to result this issue. Thank you.

I had try follow process to check this issue...

A. kernel 2.6.34-r1

1. halt -> wait for power off -> Do not close lid ==> Notebook on power off state

2. halt -> wait for power off -> Close lid ==> Notebook auto power on

3. halt -> Close lid before power off -> Do not open lid ==> Notebook on power off state

4. halt -> Close lid before power off -> Open lid after power off ==> Notebook auto power on

B. kernel 2.6.33-r2

1. halt -> wait for power off -> Do not close lid ==> Notebook on power off state

2. halt -> wait for power off -> Close lid ==> Notebook on power off state

3. halt -> Close lid before power off -> Do not open lid ==> Notebook on power off state

4. halt -> Close lid before power off -> Open lid after power off ==> Notebook on power off state

----------

## ranmakuo

 *ranmakuo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I had try follow process to check this issue...
> 
> A. kernel 2.6.34-r1
> ...

 

Is no body know how to fix or find out this issue??

----------

## svantoviit

Experienced the same problem, even with the 2.6.35 kernel.

On my machine it was ConsoleKit related (look for warnings in /var/log/messages)

Reinstalling and restarting ConsoleKit solved it and shutdown works like expected again.

----------

